# 457 Visa, will any of these things damage my right to a visa ?



## Yorkie123 (May 7, 2010)

Hi, 
My new employee is putting in the application for a 457 business visa, and I am concerned about a couple of things.. (I cant get straight answers from any websites) 
I have 8 years experience in my profession and have been advised that this is sufficient to apply for the visa. However I am worried that at a later stage (once I have sold everything and moved to my mums for a couple of months waiting for the visa to come through) it may be declined, - natural concerns I am sure. 

So in 2000 I was charged with drink driving, got a two year ban and also my credit rating is shocking have a couple of CCJ's not in a IVA or bankrupt though. 

Will either of these two things go against me ? or is there anything else significant that can go against you ? 
Just need someone to put my mind at rest, I can just imagine selling everything and getting ready for the move then not being able to do it !


----------



## cbsquirrel (Apr 3, 2010)

8 years of experience in your profession should not harm you at all. I cannot speak for the other things, though.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Yorkie123,

You may already have seen the good character requirement but if not here is the link:
Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 79. The Character Requirement

I read it that it requires substantial criminal record (12 months jail time or more) to affect a visa. 

As far as I'm aware there is no credit checks at all - you lose your credit history when you move (unless you happen to be with a bank that's also over here when you may keep some of it).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Yorkie123 (May 7, 2010)

Oh thank you so much for that ! 
I am sure you know what its like  I just have visions of selling everything then it being denied becasue of some silly mistake 10 years ago or something like that ! I think I just need to stop worrying really.. thank you though you have put my mind at rest a little


----------

